

Impersonal Google Search Results Are Few And Far Between, DuckDuckGo Finds - polyfractal
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/10/impersonal-google-search-results-are-few-and-far-between-duckduckgo-finds.php

======
TopTrix
If Google can influence the search results, it can influence your views.
Google just think that, if it give the result that you like and support your
ideology, you more likely to click on the results and more likely to use the
search engine.

~~~
polyfractal
And to take it a step further, more likely to click on ads and product
listings (which is where Google actually makes money).

